# Oh Canada...



## Rick Acker

Working on some geese this weekend...Got me excited for early Canada's. Here's some pic's...A Cackler first!


----------



## Rick Acker

And a Giant...This one weighed about 16 pounds...Took forever to flesh! Was shot up a bit as well!


----------



## taddy1340

Great job as always Rick!

Mike


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Lookin good!


----------



## bullocklabradors

Great looking Honks!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Nice mounts! :beer:


----------



## Springer

Rick, or anyone else, do you have one with the wings spread and the belly against the wall?

I think I am going to mount the one my son shot last weekend and am wondering about how I should mount him.

Or any other ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## greenheadfallon

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rick Acker

pm sent!


----------



## Springer

My son got his goose back a while ago 13 lbs.


----------



## WingedShooter7

awesome job RICK!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Rick Acker said:


> And a Giant...This one weighed about 16 pounds...Took forever to flesh! Was shot up a bit as well!!


16 pounders don't exist.............just kidding! (couldn't resist) :lol:

Great pics Rick....I can't wait to see my executive mounted blue. :beer:


----------

